

Game 1 - 2013 World Chess Championship - Carlsen vs Anand - julien421
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d5sQR-6WCFA

======
sylvainkalache
this looks like an interesting chess game

------
sylvainkalache
I like chess.

------
sylvainkalache
chess is good!

------
sylvainkalache
chess

------
sylvainkalache
chess

------
creack
chess

~~~
creack
I second! chess !

